# Flowering Under Cfl Lights!



## matt420lane (Jul 2, 2008)

Most of us dreamed of growing our own smoke ever sence we took that first drag. That was me and I put some old 4 foot cfl's to work for me and really came out nice!! out of 3 plants I got about 1\4 lb, and flowering 9 of there clones.....
All under cfl lights and bag seeds I have growin more smoke than I can smoke the end resolt was much better then I ever would have guessed!
im going to take my hand log and post it on here. 

I just wanted to post this and let people know if you are new and want to grow and dont want to put the big mony in to it or just want to get started easy ....then use cfl's....4.....4 foot cfl's for flowering WILL WORK JUST FINE!!
my only problem is spider mites......THEY SUCK....BUT THAT TO IM OVER COMING IT

MATT....:rant:...I hate spider mites...lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

i think you mean floro tube lights.. cfls are the small floro bulbs that screw in a regular light socket. they have a cork screw look to them. but we know what your saying. congrats on the harvest.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 2, 2008)

i know what yea mean i have a plant that is under all clf's bulbs and she has done great under them lights and thats even into flowering too


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

all my plants are under cfls and i get great results. heres a pic of one of my last plants grown under cfls. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26222


----------



## night501 (Jul 2, 2008)

i tried to flower under cfl's but i had a problem of needing more bulbs with no more outlets to plug them into. i did get some buds but they where small


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

man this is going to sound bad but i had 13 cfls all run to 1 power outlet, 1 timer, i had 1 power strip plugged into another and both full with cfls.. never even got warm. it was dangerous but it worked.. now i have the spread out on 3 outlets but i have more lights now so not much has changed i guess.


----------

